
The World’s Largest Wind Turbines Have Started Generating Power in England - lisper
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607908/the-worlds-largest-wind-turbines-have-started-generating-power-in-england/
======
Boothroid
Someone on here was slagging off the UK over Brexit the other day, and one of
their digs was that the UK has hardly any resources left. I couldn't be
bothered to post back then, but here's an indication of why that notion is
nonsense. The UK has some of the best renewable energy potential in the world,
including obviously wind but also tidal, with some of the fastest tidal races
on the planet. There is also apparently considerable potential for fracking,
and if we really needed it there is still a huge amount of coal left
underground.

------
smoyer
I thought the cool part was the ship that lifts itself up on stilts to become
the construction platform!

~~~
Boothroid
Indeed, some of this oil and gas derived tech is amazing.

